# FAO Scottish Hobbyists: Forth Valley Reptile Club, Changes to Meeting Times & Format



## Forth Valley Reptile Club (Jan 12, 2014)

*FAO Scottish Hobbyists: Forth Valley Reptile Club, Changes to Meeting Times & Format*

The members of FVRC met on Sunday for our AGM, where points were discussed, agreed on and changed as to the frequency and format of meetings as well as membership fees (SEE BELOW). We agree that the changes made are in the best interest of the clubs future and hope that these changes will help the club develop and expand. 

This year we have reduced the number of meetings from 1 per month to just 4 per year (plus Sundays AGM). At these meetings we aim to have 2 speakers on differing topics, stalls representing different organisations/businesses, various animals to handle/view and time to network and socialise (with our usual cup of tea/coffee and a biscuit).

*Provisional time of meetings is 13:00-15:30. Provisional dates are as follows:*

April 8th
June 10th
September 14th
November 9th

*Speakers and stalls TBC.*
*Meetings will take place at our usual venue: Bowmar Centre, Scott Crescent, Alloa, FK10 1BT *

We will post updates as details are confirmed.

*Annual membership fees shall be levied as follows:* 

Adult annual Membership - £10.00
Junior annual Membership (16 years of age or younger) - £5.00
Family annual Membership, two adults and up to three children of 15 years of age or younger - £25.00

*Charges for attendance at meetings shall be levied as follows:*

Paid up adult Members - £2.00
Paid up junior Members - £1.50
Non-Members - £3.00

*What are the benefits of being a member?*
We have had a variety of speakers on a host of topics (not just reptiles!) including big names like Kevin Eatwell and Romain Pizzi – so a chance to learn more about a species/topic/area of research you may be otherrwise unfamiliar with. Alongside this, the opportunity to meet other like-minded people and share experiences; members are part of a community that meet frequently who may never had contact with one another outwith the club. In addition you can advertise anything you may have for sale via our newsletter which goes out to all members. 

We are a great club, though sadly our membership is at a low just now hence the changes for this year. Until membership picks up we cannot offer such opportunities but in the past we have organised outings with “behind the scenes” tours to places like Chester Zoo, Five Sisters Zoo and Edinburgh Butterfly & Insect World. We have also spoke of potentially running a Doncaster trip, however this has not yet been a viable option.

*Please remember we are a club, so if you can make an effort to come along, see what you think and forward any suggestions to us we would very much appreciate it! *

Contact us by PM
Message our Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/ForthValleyReptileClub 
Or email: [email protected]

All the best from FVRC


----------



## Forth Valley Reptile Club (Jan 12, 2014)

We have half of our speakers booked for the year, so time for an update I think!​ 
*April 8th*
Greg McKenzie-Milne ~ "Thamnophis Snakes"​ 
*June 10th*
Pete Minting ~ "Amphibian & Reptile Conservation Trust"
Craig MacKay ~ "Tarantulas"​ 
*November 9th*
Dr Paul Hoskisson ~ "Herpetofauna of Trinidad"​


----------

